# KG171 Team Once photos please



## LO^OK (Feb 1, 2008)

Hello All,

I was searching on Google for period photos of the actual Team Once KG171s but to my astonishment could not find even a single one! Could you please post if you have any. Thank you.


----------



## LO^OK (Feb 1, 2008)

Not even a single photo from the glory days of ONCE Look? C'mon guys....


----------



## ChristianB (Jul 27, 2004)

There are a few here: http://www.dewielersite.net/db2/wielersite/coureurfichebeeldbank.php?coureurid=907 and here: http://www.jamd.com/image/g/1624993.

This search on google should get you more: http://images.google.si/images?ndsp=20&um=1&hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&hs=zGg&q=jalabert+once&start=0&sa=N


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Shimano/campa mix! Anyone know the story behind it?
http://www.dewielersite.net/db2/wielersite/beeldfiche.php?beeldid=10601


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

toonraid said:


> Shimano/campa mix! Anyone know the story behind it?
> http://www.dewielersite.net/db2/wielersite/beeldfiche.php?beeldid=10601



I may be missing something, but everything that I can see from the front appears to be 7400 series Dura Ace (left/right levers and brake caliper). 

Since there isn't a STI brifter on the left (his left), he must be using a DT shifter to shift the front derailleur. This seemed to be common practice on some of the Pro riders' climbing bikes.

Texbike


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

That's what I saw but I thought it was a Campag corsa grey one but perhaps I am mistaken.


----------

